# Forum Maintenance Today (Wednesday) - 10:30 AM CST



## TulsaJeff (Aug 21, 2018)

They'll be doing some maintenance on the forum today (Wednesday, August 22nd) at around 10:30 AM CST. We will experience an outage for 15-20 minutes.

I would refrain from posting anything really important or life changing until after that.

What do you say we call it nap time:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

That is great to hear, I sure hope they have a fix for the pages double loading. They worked fine for a few days then a couple of days ago, they are back to the double loading thing again.
Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is great to hear, I sure hope they have a fix for the pages double loading. They worked fine for a few days then a couple of days ago, they are back to the double loading thing again.
> Al



 I am not sure if they are aware of this or not… I know I wasn’t.

If that doesn’t get fixed during this maintenance, we will definitely address it again.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2018)

Nap time is good time....   OK....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am not sure if they are aware of this or not… I know I wasn’t.
> 
> If that doesn’t get fixed during this maintenance, we will definitely address it again.



Thanks Jeff!
Al


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is great to hear, I sure hope they have a fix for the pages double loading. They worked fine for a few days then a couple of days ago, they are back to the double loading thing again.
> Al



Hey 

 SmokinAl
, I remembered when this was reported. Could you try out the site when you get the chance? We'd still like to see if this problem persists.

FYI, the site loads super fast for me now. Can you let me know if this is the same for you?


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

Guys & Gals Sorry to say but the Nap Time has taken out most of my older post!!
Don't think I can handle any more..
Richie


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Guys & Gals Sorry to say but the Nap Time has taken out most of my older post!!
> Don't think I can handle any more..
> Richie



Hi Richie, I'm sorry to hear that. Can you let me know what posts are missing? We'd like to help restore it to you ASAP.

Thank you!


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170393/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175421/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175421/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal
I have to many post to do this 
Sorry I have truly enjoyed being a part of SMF brings tears to my eyes saying good buy
Richie


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is great to hear, I sure hope they have a fix for the pages double loading. They worked fine for a few days then a couple of days ago, they are back to the double loading thing again.
> Al





TulsaJeff said:


> I am not sure if they are aware of this or not… I know I wasn’t.
> 
> If that doesn’t get fixed during this maintenance, we will definitely address it again.



I'm still having the same problem, as described by Al and others https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pages-reloading-twice-very-slow.275863/page-4#post-1841969


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170393/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175421/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal
> ...



Hi Richie, we're working on restoring your posts. Sorry about that!


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Richie, all your posts already exist here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics.176077/ 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome.122319/ 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view.170393/
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal.175421/ 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal.175421/

It's very important that you update your bookmarks as the previous links do not exist anymore for the very reason that the old platform is no longer in use. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

My Book marks were up dated after the upgrade.
Here is what I get when I click on a link


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

That is the same message on all my older post 
Yours showed up & the double loading seem to be gone
Richie


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> My Book marks were up dated after the upgrade.
> Here is what I get when I click on a link
> View attachment 374342



Anything that is /t/ is not updated. Any links that have /threads/ is updated. Please see the links below that work:



hellasteph said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics.176077/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome.122319/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view.170393/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal.175421/
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal.175421/


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> That is the same message on all my older post
> Yours showed up & the double loading seem to be gone
> Richie



Thank you for letting me know, Richie. We'll continue to monitor the site for issues. Again, thank you for your patience and for letting us improve SMF!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2018)

I redid all of my Step by Steps after the new forum upgrade.
Now just starting today, I have people telling me they don't work, so I checked a couple and they worked.
Then another one said they don't work, so I checked again.
It seems more of my Step by Steps don't work than work.
I click on some of them & get directed to an Error Page.
My Step by Step Index is below:

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I redid all of my Step by Steps after the new forum upgrade.
> Now just starting today, I have people telling me they don't work, so I checked a couple and they worked.
> Then another one said they don't work, so I checked again.
> It seems more of my Step by Steps don't work than work.
> ...


victim # 2 welcome aboard


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I redid all of my Step by Steps after the new forum upgrade.
> Now just starting today, I have people telling me they don't work, so I checked a couple and they worked.
> Then another one said they don't work, so I checked again.
> It seems more of my Step by Steps don't work than work.
> ...



Hi Bear, we are working to correct any links that don't work. I wanted to reassure Richie that his content was still there. So that there's no confusion, we're going to correct ALL links so it doesn't matter which one you click, they ALL should work. Sound good?


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Anything that is /t/ is not updated. Any links that have /threads/ is updated. Please see the links below that work:


What is the difference in your https:// then mine I don't see it
Richie


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> What is the difference in your https:// then mine I don't see it
> Richie



Hi Richie, the standard http:// is now http*s*:// wheras the "s" stands for secure. We use a higher security protocol to protect the website from attackers. This is something new and not yet adopted by other websites, so that's why you're seeing a mix of it here on SMF. There's nothing you did wrong or need to change on your part, it's all automatic.

Very simply, we protect your browsing experience here on SMF.


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170393/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175421/another-relleno-manok-new-years-eve-meal
> ...


These are my book marks they have the https
I went threw every one of them after the upgrade (if you want to call it that)
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Hi Bear, we are working to correct any links that don't work. I wanted to reassure Richie that his content was still there. So that there's no confusion, we're going to correct ALL links so it doesn't matter which one you click, they ALL should work. Sound good?




Well, At my age I don't mind a Nap Time, as long as it isn't permanent.
I would try just doing the opposite of what was done to them this morning.
They were all perfect prior to "Nap Time".
Now more than half of them don't work.
Oh well, I'll check it tomorrow. 

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> These are my book marks they have the https
> I went threw every one of them after the upgrade (if you want to call it that)
> Richie



That's perfect! Thanks for helping us out by updating your bookmarks. Again, let me know if you have questions.


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Well, At my age I don't mind a Nap Time, as long as it isn't permanent.
> I would try just doing the opposite of what was done to them this morning.
> They were all perfect prior to "Nap Time".
> Now more than half of them don't work.
> ...



Hey Bear, to be fair, "nap time" means some good BBQ but maybe that's just the hungry gal in me? ;)
Once you check again, we'll fix all of the broken links. Thanks for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## tropics (Aug 22, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> That's perfect! Thanks for helping us out by updating your bookmarks. Again, let me know if you have questions.


Thank you I truly need this site as therapy (PTSD) gives me something Hopefully I didn't offend anyone!
Richie


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 22, 2018)

tropics said:


> Thank you I truly need this site as therapy (PTSD) gives me something Hopefully I didn't offend anyone!
> Richie



Hi Richie, no need to explain. When I finished college, I was a social worker who worked for at-risk youth who had one or both parents incarcerated. I later went on to help young people and vets who had PTSD to find the right therapy treatment for them. I completely understand.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for moving to a higher security protocol....  Appreciated...


----------



## hellasteph (Aug 23, 2018)

Update: we have fixed all broken URLs/links that weren't redirecting properly. 



 Bearcarver


 tropics
 Please try all your links that weren't working to see if they all work now.


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2018)

All appears to be in order for mine,only one link for SMF isn't working
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

Thank You very much
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2018)

My links seem to be working correctly, although I didn't check all of them, but the pages are still double loading & the time between loads is about 1 to 2 seconds.
Al


----------



## lamar (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't know about the other problems folks are having,  but the forum loads the fastest since the upgrade.  Don't tale 5-6 seconds to load anymore.
Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2018)

I checked my Step by Steps Index out.
Like My Brother Richie, I didn't open them all, but I opened a couple from each Sub-Title, and they all opened.
I had a couple that had their pics missing again, but I don't know what caused that. Maybe I missed a couple when I redid them all, right after the Platform change????

Bear


----------

